# how often do you update ports?



## LateNiteTV (May 6, 2009)

how often do you guys update your ports tree and upgrade the outdated ports/packages?


----------



## crsd (May 6, 2009)

When portaudit yells at me, or when I need new functionality provided by updated port.


----------



## hedwards (May 6, 2009)

Personally, whenever I log in, I've got a dual core with lots of memory, so I don't generally notice any drop in performance when I'm compiling things.


----------



## vivek (May 6, 2009)

You get an email when there are updates available. It is sent to root but /etc/aliases can be configured to forward to any email id.


----------



## troberts (May 6, 2009)

I update ports weekly and build world monthly.


----------



## anomie (May 6, 2009)

LateNiteTV said:
			
		

> how often do you guys update your ports tree and upgrade the outdated ports/packages?



Only when portaudit warns about a vulnerability that could be serious in the context of my environment.


----------



## phoenix (May 6, 2009)

Only when portaudit lists an issue, or when a specific fix/update is available.

Never understood the point to constant ports churn to stay "up-to-date".


----------



## Vye (May 6, 2009)

Updates have the possibility of bringing a new set of bugs into your environment. If the package is not vulnerable or you don't need any additional functionality then I don't see any plausible reason to update it.


----------



## pamdirac (May 7, 2009)

I update every day (csup ; make index ; portupgrade)

I love bugs


----------



## ale (May 7, 2009)

pamdirac said:
			
		

> I update every day (csup ; make index ; portupgrade)


You should try portsnap.
It will take a fraction of the time.


----------



## SirDice (May 7, 2009)

I frequently check freshports, there's a list of "new 7 days" or "new 48 hours". When something interesting pops up or when enough ports are out of date I rebuild everything.


----------



## graudeejs (May 7, 2009)

I update ports tree every day, but i only update ports if there is major version change (1.1 to 1.2, and don't update any 1.1.1 to any 1.1.x unless i really need to)


----------



## kamikaze (May 7, 2009)

Daily on my Dual-Core.

On my single core machine I do binary updates with _pkg_upgrade_, but the index for the 7-stable packages hasn't been updated in almost a month, so there's nothing to update. I'm starting to wonder whether 7-stable packages have been abandoned.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 7, 2009)

Ports: daily, OS: monthly. On everything I can get my hands on. Bugs? Maybe ten in fifteen years? Fatal ones? Nothing a re-csup or a re-portsnap couldn't handle.


----------



## SirDice (May 7, 2009)

kamikaze said:
			
		

> On my single core machine I do binary updates with _pkg_upgrade_, but the index for the 7-stable packages hasn't been updated in almost a month, so there's nothing to update. I'm starting to wonder whether 7-stable packages have been abandoned.


Better check, there's only one ports tree (which is the same for all releases and versions) and that has seen quite a lot of activity the last month.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 7, 2009)

portsnap pulls in a very fresh and very changed INDEX-7 every single day ..


----------



## kamikaze (May 7, 2009)

You fail to recognize that I'm talking about binary packages.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 7, 2009)

Not really, but I guess my perception is coloured by the fact that I used portupgrade -PP to handle binary package upgrades (which uses a fresh ports tree to compare versions).


----------



## kamikaze (May 7, 2009)

This is what I'm talking about:
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-7-stable/INDEX

The INDEX file for binary packages is created by pointyhead and lists only available packages.

I'm now updating my RELENG_7 system with release packages, because those are more up to date.


----------



## SirDice (May 7, 2009)

kamikaze said:
			
		

> This is what I'm talking about:
> ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-7-stable/INDEX
> 
> The INDEX file for binary packages is created by pointyhead and lists only available packages.


Odd.. The i386 directory is more up2date. That has gnome 2.26 whereas the amd64 dir still has 2.24.

Why don't you create the packages yourself on the dual core machine? That's how I do it.


----------



## kamikaze (May 7, 2009)

I don't feel like putting up a tinderbox just to feed a single machine.


----------



## LateNiteTV (May 7, 2009)

can someone explain to me what a tinderbox is?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 7, 2009)

In this particular context: a server ("pointyhat cluster") used to build packages from ports, usually for a range of architecures.

http://wiki.freebsd.org/Tinderbox
http://tinderbox.freebsd.org/
errors: http://portsmon.freebsd.org/portserrs.py

In a wider context: it builds the entire OS (source -> binaries).


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (May 7, 2009)

When I am in the mood or when portaudit shouts at me.


----------



## SirDice (May 7, 2009)

kamikaze said:
			
		

> I don't feel like putting up a tinderbox just to feed a single machine.



I don't have a tinderbox either, just a simple jail I use to build the things I need.


----------



## kamikaze (May 7, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I don't have a tinderbox either, just a simple jail I use to build the things I need.


You won't have the INDEX file that way, though. Just the ports INDEX and that lists all packages, instead of the ones that are available as packages.

pkg_upgrade is designed to work without a ports tree. Hence it relies on the INDEX file to provide all information about packages and their dependencies.


----------



## SirDice (May 8, 2009)

kamikaze said:
			
		

> You won't have the INDEX file that way, though. Just the ports INDEX and that lists all packages, instead of the ones that are available as packages.
> 
> pkg_upgrade is designed to work without a ports tree. Hence it relies on the INDEX file to provide all information about packages and their dependencies.



True.. But I upgrade by way of *pkg_delete /var/db/pkg/** and then installing all the packages I need (which are build/stored on my server). It usually only takes a few minutes and I'm pretty sure I don't run into a dependency hell :e


----------

